

Mashape - The Cloud API Hub - netvarun
https://www.mashape.com/

======
TheCoat
Looks very nice!

A couple of notes - I don't understand why I need a password if I log in with
Github. The point was avoiding another set of credentials.

Second, I should be able to use APIs with free tiers without a credit card
and/or at allow more payment options (Google Wallet/Amazon payments/Paypal
etc)

------
sabalaba
I love mashape. I'm 100% biased: I've used them to host Lambda Labs API from
day 1.

The team is amazing, fastest customer service in the west.

------
btown
Mash-ape or maSHAPE? Either way, I'm a fan of startups whose names could
easily be Pokemon.

~~~
fosk
<https://www.mashape.com/about>

_Mashape comes from the fusion between the words "mash" and "shape"._

------
nestlequ1k
Mashape looks pretty cool. Another good one I found recently is
<http://www.apihub.com/> (not affiliated)

Great time to be a developer

------
bl4ckm0r3
one of the most promising companies around. Mashape means quality and
reliability!! Great job

